# Pirates Beach Canal Front Home



## Shrimptail_Hunter (Dec 20, 2008)

My brother and I had some work in pirates on canal front home today so I decided to bring my rod along with me to try and do some catching. We got done around 345 and I got my rod out and tied on a 3/8oz. jig head with a chart/fire tail cocoa minnow. I started working the channel edge for flounder with no success so I decided to work the boat dock pillers and as soon as I could move my lure on the bottom I got the thump I was looking for, she fought pretty good and flipped her on the deck. So I walked her to the cooler and I was right back to the dock. I grabbed my pole and threw the lure up towards another boat dock and worked it back towards another piller on the deck I was fishing and I could feel the lure climbing a channel edge so I slowed my presintation a little and again anther good thump. The line started moving to the right and I set the hook. I got her to the top and flipped her up onto the dock. By the time I hooked into her it was getting to be time to head home. All in all it was a fun 30 min. of fishing. 2 nice flounder for the table. A nice November limit. I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Shrimptail_Hunter (Dec 20, 2008)

The two fat girls on ice.


----------

